# Ebay Advertising On PayPal Shipping Labels



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

I just noticed a small advertisement at the bottom of my Paypal shipping label: 
"It's Easy! Sell To Buy What You Love www.ebay.com/getstarted "
Should'nt ebay be paying us to advertise on our shipping labels?
.


----------



## zuren (Feb 13, 2015)

PayPal was spun off from Ebay so there is probably grounds to complain about the free advertising Ebay is enjoying.


----------

